
Windows 10 and Python = VS Code and WSL - cryo8822
http://www.queworx.com/2019/12/10/windows-10-python-vs-code-wsl/
======
diehunde
I've been using this setup for a couple of weeks. Works good in general with
some bugs. The main issue is you can't run Docker on WSL. You have to install
Docker for Windows and connect your WSL docker daemon to it.

~~~
cryo8822
Yeah, same. It's really nice to do all my Python coding in WSL. But Docker I
run in a Linux env in a Virtual Machine.

